# ALANYA/Turkey - Where The Sun Smiles



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

so.. only buses?


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

^^ unfortunately yes...


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

source: flickr


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

It will be nice to have fast ferrys between two towns


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

actually a railway is the best...


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

Gordion said:


> It will be nice to have fast ferrys between two towns


actually, municipality has a project about that. at first phase antalya-kemer line will start. and phase two will be antalya-alanya line...


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

fotokritik.com


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

*Thanks to all who have credited photos, and I urge everyone else to do the same, as I hate deleting pictures!*


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

fotokritik & wowturkey


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

fotokritik.com


----------



## Rookie83 (Oct 12, 2008)

I love Alanya i will post my pics from my vacation there soon ....... i wish there was a thread of Mersin and or Adana


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

Rookie83 said:


> I love Alanya i will post my pics from my vacation there soon ....... i wish there was a thread of Mersin and or Adana


You can find threads about Mersin and Adana in Turkish forum

Mersin - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=178975
Adana - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=177204


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

source: fotokritik


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Love this town, thanks for the photos.


----------



## wenxe (May 24, 2007)

loved it !


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Ancient Shipyard*














































source: wowturkey & flickr


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

great photos!

I was there for a vacation some years ago, and Alanya is one of the most lovely city I ever seen :cheers:

thanks for beautiful thread


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

Amrafel said:


> great photos!
> 
> I was there for a vacation some years ago, and Alanya is one of the most lovely city I ever seen :cheers:
> 
> thanks for beautiful thread


you're welcome. thanks for all nice comments...


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

looks nice...


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

i have lots of photos about alanya. just wait


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Alanya Castle*


















































































fotokritik & flickr


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Cant see the photos...............


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

i have reached the bandwith limit on photobucket account. all my photos will be reactivated on the 05th of the month.


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

No photos...


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

source: flickr


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

I think the last photo is old, if you look at the photo above the teracess have security railings. I think it good idea to put them up. As you can see on the bottom picture, how woman is climbing the steps, its looks scary.


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

you are right. i didn't notice that before. i will change the place of last picture. thank you for warning me about that...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

maddox said:


>


Awesome Alanya pics :cheers:


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Dim River*



























































































source: flickr & wowturkey


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Dim Cavern*































































































































source: flickr


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

Woww thats a really intresting place :eek2:

I MUST VISIT IT..

Thnx


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

chiiidem









drlote









acikrik









Jackthepink









drlote









ozgurmulazimoglu









mmuussttyy









Saariy

fotokritik & flickr


----------



## Joelre (Feb 22, 2008)

Very nice, thanks.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice,Alanya!
more photos,please!


----------



## Kendesa (Dec 10, 2007)

Looks amazing! I'm going in september. Can't wait...


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

Infinity









Itake









Saariy









koso









ozgurmulazimoglu









TubaIsis









istenmakali









ozgurmulazimoglu

source: flickr & fotokritik


----------



## rizabardakci239 (Jan 11, 2010)

*seyir terası*

-- exc. please delete this message i colud'nt do it  --


----------



## rizabardakci239 (Jan 11, 2010)

*seyir terası*

Alanya Seyir Terasından Fotoğraflar

Photos of Alanya Looking Terrace

































[email protected]!H








[email protected]!H








[email protected]!H








[email protected]!H


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting place... with some new great photos


----------



## Alpos (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



turkey_alanya_3 by doom_sellers, on Flickr


turkey_alanya_5 by doom_sellers, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Alanya by aydinsert, on Flickr


Alanya by aydinsert, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

source: www.vk.com, http://www.fb.com/SummerInTurkey, www.goturkey.com


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/27113451









http://500px.com/photo/29161029










http://500px.com/photo/27378005


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

* by Gentovt, on Flickr


** by Gentovt, on Flickr


*** by Gentovt, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Alanya Antalya by Muhammed Akif ASLAN, on Flickr


"THE RED TOWER OF ALANYA" by MFÔ Photography, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yenercoskunsu/8814945571/in/pool-turkey









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yenercoskunsu/8814676547/in/pool-turkey


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/45547568









http://500px.com/photo/40992522









http://500px.com/photo/47054454










http://500px.com/photo/28563751


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

what a place


----------



## madPL (Nov 18, 2008)

Great :cheers:


----------

